# Recommendations for winter trip to Portugal please.



## Grizzly

We’re thinking of a couple of months in Portugal, leaving UK soon after Christmas.

All we want is sunshine and freedom from the cold damp British winter. We will make our way to Portugal fairly fast – possibly after a Portsmouth to western France ferry crossing- and then stay on campsites for about a week or two at a time. We’ve not done a European trip so early in the year as we usually go in either spring or autumn. 

We’ve not been to Portugal at all and would welcome suggestions for good sites to stay and things to see. We don’t tow a car so will rely on the odd hire car, public transport and our bikes so recommended sites close to places of interest are especially interesting. We would prefer quieter sites rather than the big club winter rally sites but that’s not a priority.

All help gratefully received !

G ( and safariboy)


----------



## bozzer

There is talk of the Santander crossing running during the winter, mentioned in this months Caravan Club magazine. So you may get a Portsmouth Spain crossing at not a huge amount more than the Portsmouth/Western France routes.

Jan


----------



## Grizzly

bozzer said:


> There is talk of the Santander crossing running during the winter, mentioned in this months Caravan Club magazine.
> Jan


Thanks Jan- I missed that in the magazine. One way would be a very good move and then we come back overland when it is a little warmer.

G


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi G

We were thinking of a Portugal trip this winter, and did some research a couple of months ago.

We read a lot of blogs and MHF posts. Carol and Anthony's blog (Portugal section) was interesting :: HERE ::

Gerald


----------



## Roamers

Having spent many years touring Portugal during winter months.
You will find all campsite small and large open all year.
Best to get campsite book Roteiro Campista shows GPS and small maps. Also Orbitor has web site showing all their campsites.
That with Planet guide to Portugal is all you will need.
Happy travelling


Never take life seriously, nobody gets out alive anyway.


----------



## StanDup

Hi

Generally…….Portugal Dec to March……. if you want warmer/brighter days……then you will probably need to gravitate onto the Algarve. Stray 20 miles north over the hills and the weather changes…… 50 miles north and the season changes altogether.

There are some 'free camping' places to die for on the west coast, but the Atlantic weather is often windy and squally. Not to be missed though.

I say generally because last winter has been the worst in 45 years, raining most days until late March. Anyway, let's hope that's out of the way.

The Algarve is quite compact……'2 hours long' from Spain to the west coast. Towards Spain (with the odd exception) it is much less touristy, the villages / towns are Portuguese and the coast is strongly influenced by the wonderful Ria Formosa Nature Reserve.
http://www.algarve-portal.com/en/country/landscapes/ria_formosa/

Central Algarve, moving west, there are more holiday resorts, and the towns/buildings reflect this……… beaches are still lovely……and towards Sagres the coast gets a little more rugged.

There is a superb free motorway that runs the breadth of the Algarve. Similarly there is an excellent (cheap) train service that links up most of coast. 
http://www.cp.pt/cp/displayPage.do?vgnextoid=3ed06e29d6b74010VgnVCM1000007b01a8c0RCRD

There is a long distance cycleroute, well signposted, that runs across the Algarve, that can be done in sections, perhaps using the train for the reverse leg if you stray too far.

Campsites are quite cheap (compared to Spain), many of the English/German/Dutch staying long term for greater discounts. Very few sites are next to the beach and are a km or so bike ride away. Prices are per unit + people + elec…. so it you are inclined to fly home and leave the van….. you pay a few euros just for the unit.

ACSI sites are available. Vacansoleil cheques are excellent value on a few sites. (Edit. I remember now that Vacansoleil cheques are for Apr-Jun.... and Sept.....sorry)
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-84162-vacansoleil.html+cheques

Our experience has been that finding interesting places on the Algarve is tricky. Most of the coast is lovely, and some towns (Tavira, Cabanas, Lagos) are diverting.

If you travel the up/down the length of Portugal then there are some fascinating places, revealing much more of the country's past, but your curiosity will be at the cost of the warmer climate. Still, well worth a venture, wrapping up for a week or so.

I am sure you will get lots of offerings…… but PM me if I can help further.

Barry


----------



## Glandwr

Feb 08 in anticipation of the now imminent purchase of van we did a trial, and hired one in Portugal for a week. Concentrated on the area around Porto and the Douro Valley (great for port).

Enjoyed it immensely, weather brilliant (were told it was typical for Feb.) BUT many campsites closed away from the coast. We ended up wild camping on a few nights of necessity.

Dick


----------



## StanDup

It is 1400 miles from the UK to the Algarve, via Biarritz and Salamaca. Most of it is easily none-toll.

'Zmar' is a 5 star Eco Resort (with Camping, Spa and indoor pool - open all year) It opened last year so I haven't spoken to anyone who has stayed yet. It's just off the Algarve to the north at Odemira and is a Camping Cheque site.
http://www.zmar.eu/2408/zmar-circuit.htm

To the east, the feel of the Algarve extends over the Spanish boarder (cheaper fuel), with a huge talc beach (and a Spanish feel) at Isla Christina. Campig Giralda is pleasant. (ACSI).

An hour further to the east, El Rocio, nr Huelva is well worth a stopover. On the edge of the Donana National Park (World Heritage). http://www.worldheritagesite.org/sites/donananationalpark.html
The town is geared up for the annual pilgrimage http://www.videojug.com/film/spanish-festival-el-rocio 
……and you'll be pleased to know that you can tie up your horse outside the village store. 
The campsite is good and has a pleasant restaurant.
http://www.campinglaaldea.com/camping.php?s=1&language=GB

Barry


----------



## Grizzly

A huge thank you to everyone. We're really getting excited about this and beginning to plan properly. Portugal sounds as if it will live up to every expectation so roll on Christmas. 

Thanks again

G


----------

